# new puppy- toilet training through the night outdoors



## alyolly (Aug 15, 2012)

hi, 2nd thread sorry.

I just wanted to ask, if you train a new puppy to start doing the toilet outside what would you do through the night? Get up every 2 hours? Or put the pup in a crate with a puppy pad just incase, assuming it wouldn't toilet as you wouldn't give it food/water after 8pm? 

thanks


----------



## Holliecat (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,

No advise but I've just posted about my puppy toilet training issues too...

I put a pad in the cage overnight and i'd say most nights she is ok from 11pm to 6.30am but other nights we have puddles 

I'll be following your thread

Hope we both get some answers to out puddle problems


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

When Indie first arrived she slept all night in her crate. I slept downstairs the first few nights and if she got restless I picked her up and put her in the garden for her to wee. I didn't fuss her but put her straight back in her crate. After a few nights she didn't stir at all. She has not yet puddled in the night 
A pup (or any animal of any age) should always have access to water.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine was crated in my bedroom for the first month and then slept on my bed. She wakes me up if she needs to go and she's never had an accident in the night. I also allow free access to water.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

alyolly said:


> hi, 2nd thread sorry.
> 
> I just wanted to ask, if you train a new puppy to start doing the toilet outside what would you do through the night? Get up every 2 hours? Or put the pup in a crate with a puppy pad just incase, assuming it wouldn't toilet as you wouldn't give it food/water after 8pm?
> 
> thanks


To be honest I have never used pads or paper, Ive found it just seems to confuse things and acts a a cue that its OK to go indoors and is acceptable.

At night I slept downstairs for the first couple of weeks, taking them out when they woke or stirred, no bright lights on that can stumulate them wide awake, ust popped them out saying nothing, they usually needed to go, so couple of quiet words of praise quick treat and back to bed. I found over a couple of weeks the waking and stiring got less and less until they went through until morning.

If they are not within sight and sound of you a lot of people just set an alarm once maybe twice and just pop them out that way. its a bit of a chore for a few weeks, but Ive found it pays off, by constantly taking them out and praising and rewarding and making outside the only option and re-enforcing thats the required place they soom seem to get it.

Another good thing to do is when they start all the time use a word, they eventually associate the word with toileting and once learned you can use it as a toilet cue command often getting them to pee or toilet on command a lot of the time. When completely finished then praise and treats.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

I took my pup out last thing at night, and then take out if they wake. I find getting up every few hours disrupts them as they may not need the toilet and they should be taught to only go when needed, otherwise they start to think thu are meant to go every few hours. 

Alot of people say you must give them water at night, but i dont. My dogs sleep at night, they do not need to drink throughout the night, they will not dehydrate, ive never had a dog who has water at night. I find in puppies it just disrupts the toilet trainin process. 

Also when your pup goes to the toilet, use a command, then your pup will know what you expect when you say the command.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I let mine have water as my dog will ask for it if he wants a drink and the bowl is empty and that means he must be thirsty. If it means my puppy has access to it and gets me up earlier I don't mind as I dont like feeling thirsty either.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

I take up water at 8pm...

We got Millie at 14 weeks and she only woke me the first couple of nights to go out to pee and then slept right through...

Our little foster pup is 12 weeks (ish) old and has been with us for 5 days...the first two nights she woke up to go out about 2am but since then she has slept right through and gone from about 10pm-6.30-7am 

Both of them sleep upstairs with us


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Its entirely up to you as to what you want to do..some people get up every couple of hours , some people use a large crate where pup sleeps in their bed at back and a pad is in the front of the crate for accidents through the night

I personally would never not give any dog constant access to water..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Its entirely up to you as to what you want to do..some people get up every couple of hours , some people use a large crate where pup sleeps in their bed at back and a pad is in the front of the crate for accidents through the night
> 
> I personally would never not give any dog constant access to water..


I agree none of mine, were denied access to water, they were also taken out in the night when they woke or stirred, if they need to go they are just goint to pee or poop anyway. As they grow the capacity to hold more and the need to go so frequently ceases anyway so they soon start to go through naturally, I found over a couple of weeks not much more they soon started to go longer and longer, until they went right through.


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, our Maggs sleeps upstairs near our bed, I let her out at about 10.30 pm before bed no food after but she drinks a bit after as well. Up to a week ago I had my alarm on for 2 am to take her out, but now no alarm I just notice when she starts moving and take her. Not every night, sometimes I wake up and she is asleep, or she would just sleep through... I definitely prefer to get her out at night instead of making her hold for too long or wee inside, cause I can't be bothered.


----------

